# No deer this weekend, but took a boar



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

No deer gave me a shot over the weekend but this boar decided to come into the feeder. 

Unfortunately we don't have a scale in camp so I'm left guessing. Any thoughts on the weight? For reference, the dog in the pic is around 60 lbs.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude that is huge. Love the pose!!! 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

My guess is 180


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

How do you get a dead Hog to pose like that ? Nice Boar .


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

There is a cable coming down from a limb around its next, just somewhat hard to see.


----------

